# 3.7acres and newer house in North Central Alabama



## NicoleC (Nov 7, 2008)

I purchased this home and land two years ago intending to part time homestead, but due to changes in my personal life I need to sell it and relocate. This home and land is almost ideal for a couple or family who is looking to homestead but isn't ready to go full time, or perhaps as a compromise home for family split on the issue. It is within commuting distance of Huntsville, AL. Huntsville has a thriving economy with very low unemployment and huge demand for high tech employees and engineers, particularly those with active security clearances.

This homestead is 3.7 acres is a large "L" shape, with one acre fronting the street and the other acreage hidden behind homes and trees. There is an adjacent 12 acres of wooded land which is unused and the owner might be willing to sell.

The homestead has had much of the "getting started" work done already, such as clearing fencelines, thinning trees and planting lots of edibles including asparagus, strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, arctic kiwi, grapes, muscadines, peaches, pecans, persimmons and more. The house is surrounded by large flowerbeds with established hardy perennials and lots of herbs which is a bee & butterfly garden. Yes, we have lots of pollinators. There is plenty of land for animals, gardening and more trees.

The house is 8 years old with a rustic flavor and a southern exposure. 2150 square feet. The exterior is simple with maintenance-free Hardi-plank siding and a metal roof. Inside, the main living spaces have knotty pine walls, Italian tile floors, custom cabinetry, doors and hardware. The bedrooms have sheetrock and laminate flooring,with the master bedroom, glamour bath and walk-in closet isolated from the rest of the house. Outside is a 500+ sq ft fenced in porch with a fenced courtyard. Underneath the porch is a large storm shelter which is accessed by a trap door in the master bedroom floor. There is a large kitchen with commercial gas stove which is very easy to work in, and yes, the stove easily supports large canners. There are lots of nooks and space around the house and has been planned for future expansion.

The home has many passive solar (sun tempered features) and is very energy efficient for this area, but there is room for additional energy efficiency improvements. Central heat (natural gas) and A/C (electric), septic tank and county water. There is a second building site where the previous owners had a mobile home. 

The land also has a small pond and good well which hasn't been used since this house was built, a metal storage shed and a large dog kennel with 7 indoor/outdoor runs. The kennel has water and electricity, and the entire kennel is surrounded by a 70'x90' fenced in area. This building could easily be converted to house poultry or goats. The land is cleared and has good pasture. There is no zoning and there are no restrictions on the land, and it backs up to a 35 acre cow pasture. 

The home is located about 7 miles from a small city (Hartselle, AL) and 10 miles from Decatur, AL with all needed basic shopping, medical services, etc. The Huntsville airport is 30 minutes and downtown Huntsville is 45-60 minutes. Birmingham is 70 miles south. This is a rural area but there is a cluster of homes here of varying income levels. The school district is reported to be very good and the area is homeschool friendly. Northern Alabama is heavily Southern Baptist but there are many other churches around. Folks here tend to be conservative and Christian, but mind their own business. Hunting and fishing in the area is excellent.

As you may be able to tell, I love this house and land. I hate to leave it after doing all this work! I just dropped the asking price again to $187,900 but the seller can assist with closing costs and is very motivated. The house is VA and FHA eligible.

Photos and virtual tour here:
http://www.valleymls.com/(i2hs44z2ozcva555xctzgmfi)/propertyDetails.aspx?mls=269853

Soopry to ramble on so long. If there are any questions I can answer, please ask!
-Nicole


----------



## cesium (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice property.

Your link does not work (for me). I used valleymls.com and then searched for MLS# 269853.


----------



## NicoleC (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmmm. The link doesn't work for me either, I guess that site is not link friendly.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Hartselle is my home town! I will have to say, it was a great place to grow up. I have many fond memories of roaming the woods and fields as a kid.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wow, if I could only win the lottery really quickly.! That would be worth adding driving time to N. Huntsville to work.

Sorry you are having/wanting to sell, I really like the porches on that house.

Angie


----------

